# More Brake For A Penn 525 Mag



## Surf Fish

After having used conventional reels for almost a year now, and finally having reached the point where I figured out that it was my casting style (and not the reel) that caused all the blowups, I decided it was time to do some "advanced tuning"; bearings, oil, etc. I've refined my casting to the point where I can use 14lb test line on my reels with no problem, so the next logical step was tinkering around with reel tuning.

I've been using two types of mag controlled reels, Abu Garcia 6500 CT C3 Mag and a Penn 535 Mag. Both reels have a factory mag control, that goes in clicks from 0 (weakest) to 8 (strongest). 

My first project was to replace the bearings in the 6500 with some better quality ones, and use oil in them instead of the factory grease. A trip to the beach with a 5 oz sinker and the 6500 on a 12' rod for a test proved to me in one cast that bearings/oil really do make a difference; no way to measure, but I don't think I've ever casted anything that went as far as the 5 oz did on the first cast. 

Oil in the reel bearings was Red Rocket Fuel. I could almost feel the smoothness difference in the reel. 

The comfortable mag setting on the 6500 was now 4 to 5, where before had been from 2 to 3. So I guess the spool was obviously running faster.

The 525 Mags I've been using are a different story in the mag brake setting department. I started out with a heavier line (20 lb) and never could go below the "5" setting on the 525 without risking a blowup. 

On changing the line to 14 lb test, I found that anything lower than 6 was getting risky. When I washed the 525 bearings and added the new oil, I figured I would be getting close to the running out of mag brake problem, and that's exactly what happened when I fished the reel for the first time a few days ago. 

A setting of 6 was shaky, 7 wasn't stable, so I found myself fishing with the mag brake on 8 (full brakes, no more to go). I needed more brakes, or I needed to gum up the bearings a bit.

I started searching P&S about oil viscosity, and I found an interesting post from SuperTramp a few years ago about adding extra magnets to the 525. No pictures, so I thought I'd pull a reel apart and see if I could figure out how to do it.

I did two 525's, using two different magnet configurations. I've only tested the first one, pictures that follow are configuration number two, which I'll test in the morning.

I realize some people are intimidated by taking reels apart, so I figured I'd document the experiment with some pictures in case somebody else wanted to try it. Here's the instructions:

Remove the three screws on the left end plate, and remove the trim ring.










Remove the screw that was hiding under the trim ring (don't drop it, it's tiny). Remove the end plate (don't worry, no springs to fly around the room or parts to fall out).










Remove the two screws that hold the magnet carrier in (be careful, very small screws and a spring under each one). 










You then have the magnet carrier free.










I used two different sized magnets in the two reels. In the first one, I used two 1/4" x 1/10" rare earth magnets (Lee Valley Tools PN 99k31.01) and in the second one I used four 1/8" rare earth magnets (Radio Shack PN 64-1895). 










To add the extra magnets, just flip the magnet carrier over and lay them on the smooth plastic back. Magic, no glue required. Don't worry about polarity, the other magnets will grab the new ones and the polarity will fix itself. This picture shows four 1/8" magnets I added to the back of the carrier. With the 1/4" magnets, I added only two in the center position.










This picture shows a side view of the magnet carrier - factory magnets on the top, new ones on the bottom.










Put the reel back together, and go to the beach. Which is what I did with the reel with two 1/4" magnets this afternoon. Before the extra magnets, I could fluff the spool with the magnets set on 6 or 7. So I started at 8 (slow) and worked my way down. No fluff at all until I got to 2. Plenty of fluff that I needed to thumb at 1. I'm sure I'd blow up at 0, so I didn't try. Just about exactly what I wanted - plenty of mag brake left over should I need it when the wind is blowing or I'm having one of those bad casting days. 

If you're happy with your new magnet configuration, I guess it wouldn't hurt to add a drop of super glue under each new magnet, but I really don't think it's necessary.

When I try the reel with the four 1/8" magnets, I'll let you know how it worked.


----------



## Railroader

Nice post, Jim!  

What you did was basically create a 525 with the "Custom Hatteras Outfitters" conversion.

I now have 3 525's and my HO custom is the one I like best for fishin'. I trust it above all others, ABU's, Knobby 525, etc.

P.S. Don't use up all the magnets...


----------



## AtlantaKing

Fantastic post. Now, I know what I'm going to do with my 100 pack of 6mm x 1mm magnets...


----------



## BubbaBlue

Great post!   

I was thinking of doing the same thing but had no clue how to go about it. 

This sucker should be in the bible.

Thanks man... 

R-
.


----------



## BubbaBlue

Question. Is it really necessary to remove the mag carrier from the end plate? From the last picture, it looks like you could just slide the new mags in without removing it. 

Maybe I'm missing something.

Hittin' Radio Shack on the way home. 


Thanks...

R-
.


----------



## Surf Fish

BubbaBlue said:


> Question. Is it really necessary to remove the mag carrier from the end plate? From the last picture, it looks like you could just slide the new mags in without removing it.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> Hittin' Radio Shack on the way home.
> 
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> R-
> .


Yes, with some non-metalic tweazers or tiny fingers, you could probably slide the magnets in without removing the carrier. I just like to take stuff apart


----------



## BubbaBlue

Cool.

Thanks again...
.


----------



## jcreamer

Great Post Answers some of my questions.
The next two months I will be limited to weekend fishing and will wait until after that before I mod my two.


----------



## surffshr

*mags*

use Lee valley Magnets there coated won't rust.
No glue needed. Mine been on for a couple of years and they stay.
The magnet carrier dosen't need to be removed.


----------



## Redhorse

Nice post...makes me wish I had gotten that 525 last year after all. Maybe one will magicly appear for my B-day this Sunday...:beer:


----------



## narfpoit

I was able to slip two extra mganets behind my carrier with out taking it of and I dont have small fingers, just carefull fingers. Anyway I would also recomend the nickel coated magnets, and dont let them smack into each other will you are messing with them cause they will crack.


----------



## SeaSalt

Excellent post. this should go in the bible.


----------



## Mark G

SeaSalt said:


> Excellent post. this should go in the bible.


I'll second that motion, definitely bible material.


----------



## SeaSalt

Should be re-titled 'Poor Man's HO Mods for Penn 525'.


----------



## bigphil

Great document Jim.

Where did you get the bearings for your Abu? I got a 6000c that needs something the help smooth it out a little (yes I know, I skimped and bought the inexpensive version.)

You interested in a Daiwa 20sha? You could get one and design a nice knobby mag for the side of it. You know, something to replace the $60+ sideplates people are selling for them. Then, us, I mean those, Daiwa guys could have a less expensive DIY option.


----------



## Surf Fish

Tested the four magnet configured reel today, 10' rod (on the pier) and a 5 oz. It'll fuzz up at about "3" on the magnet settings. It's hard to do much but an overhead thump off the pier, so my guess is the four small magnets are about equal to the two larger ones.

Good point on the rusting, never thought about that, the ones from Lee Valley do have a nice shiny chrome looking coating on them....


----------



## barty b

No matter how many times I see this done I still can't figure out WHY you need to do it   I have owned 5, 525 mag reels and not one of them has needed this done..I just don't get it. Red rocket fuel and the stock stack is plenty controllable..Hell I even removed 1 of the mags on the first one I had,leaving only 3. Never a problem...Beats me.

Good tutorial though Jimbo


----------



## surffshr

*no mags*



barty b said:


> No matter how many times I see this done I still can't figure out WHY you need to do it   I have owned 5, 525 mag reels and not one of them has needed this done..I just don't get it. Red rocket fuel and the stock stack is plenty controllable..Hell I even removed 1 of the mags on the first one I had,leaving only 3. Never a problem...Beats me.
> 
> Good tutorial though Jimbo



I know, I've seen you guys post about no mags. I found that I need them.
Some of you must be smooth casters.
I really like them in a head wind or side wind.
I assume there is side to side play in the spool, and all grease is out of bearings.
Which means you guys are loading very smoothly and applying the power as it should be, I guess.


----------



## Surf Fish

*No matter how many times I see this done I still can't figure out WHY you need to do it *

Ask RR what it looks like when I cast a 525 with the mag set on zero. He's seen it. Two times in a row. Not a pretty sight  

Like I said, I figured out it's the operator and not the reel that causes blowups. So if you don't need extra mags in your 525's, then obviously you are one SmooOOOooth operator....

Ricks had clams, thanks for the tip.


----------



## mantriumph

Very good post


----------



## Lip Ripper

never in my life have i ever seen anyone sucessfully cast a stock 525 set on zero. and i would venture to say i never will. whats next..... is somebody going to tell me they can hit a 2 iron?


----------



## barty b

Actually I can..and quite well mind you ( 3 iron is actually my best club)  But no, I can't successfully cast a 525 on Zero. NE wind blasting in my face 5-6... SW at my back 2-4.. depending on how hard I gotta hit it. Thats just the way it is.If ya need 12 magnets in the damn thing then by all means load it up and go ahead and leave the grease in the bearings while your at it....Which makes me realize something..With the factory GREASE in the bearings you prolly COULD throw it on Zero.


----------



## Clyde

Yeah, I'd love to see somebody throw 8-n-bait into a headwind with the mag on zero. Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Lip Ripper

barty b said:


> Actually I can..and quite well mind you ( 3 iron is actually my best club)  But no, I can't successfully cast a 525 on Zero. NE wind blasting in my face 5-6... SW at my back 2-4.. depending on how hard I gotta hit it. Thats just the way it is.If ya need 12 magnets in the damn thing then by all means load it up and go ahead and leave the grease in the bearings while your at it....Which makes me realize something..With the factory GREASE in the bearings you prolly COULD throw it on Zero.



if your telling me you can cast a 525 on zero, well i have to take your word for it. impressive, but i would still like to see it, so i know what im doing wrong.


----------

